# question about jumping??



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Parker will be 4 months on Saturday and he is able to jump onto our queen sized bed. I don't know what the height difference is, but he sometimes has troubles. He rarely makes it up on the first try.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Jumping is somthing they have to learn. Some day she will forget herself and just jump up there...and will be able to from that day forth.. then you will have to teach her to stay down off of stuff.. lol..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sometimes, Samson has no problems with the jump....other times he can't do it. It depends on how hyper he is being.

If he's just in a calm mood, sometimes he doesn't even try. But if I'm running from him, and I just jump up on the bed, he follows without a thought.

Maybe it's just a matter of how much they're thinking about it.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky is six months old and should have no trouble jumping into our bed. He's not had experience with it as he doesn't sleep with us...but when I'm reading in bed he wants to join in. He "mountain climbs", clawing and scratching...sometimes making it and sometimes falling. In the future, I suspect will come a time when he's excited and does an unthinking jump. I'm sure the mountain climbing will end then.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

If she wants to jump up you could lift her up or put a little stool next to the bed to help her up. Once she is bigger it should come naturally ...


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

Do you really want her on the bed? Even when shes huge and moulting and still muddy from her walk?

Dont worry, she'll soon learn to jump and the you'll wish she wouldnt!


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

well, it's usually at night when we are going to bed. So, she isn't muddy. And, I've always loved dogs in bed at night. I guess it's a thing I've had since I was a girl.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> Lucky is six months old and should have no trouble jumping into our bed. He's not had experience with it as he doesn't sleep with us...but when I'm reading in bed he wants to join in. He "mountain climbs", clawing and scratching...sometimes making it and sometimes falling. In the future, I suspect will come a time when he's excited and does an unthinking jump. I'm sure the mountain climbing will end then.


My girl does this, also, its too cute though. She can get on the sofa in a flash but some mornings she does the "mountain climb" crawling instead, so I put a hand on her haunches and help her up. I don't know if its because I'm already laying there so she doesn't want to pounce onto me, or if she doesn't think there is room for a hop up. On the waterbed she also mountain-climbs but at the very last moment, when all of her is on the bed but her haunches, she'll give it a HOP and up she comes. TOO CUTE. I'm enjoying the gawkiness of this age. (5 months)


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

krbshappy71 said:


> My girl does this, also, its too cute though. She can get on the sofa in a flash but some mornings she does the "mountain climb" crawling instead, so I put a hand on her haunches and help her up. I don't know if its because I'm already laying there so she doesn't want to pounce onto me, or if she doesn't think there is room for a hop up. On the waterbed she also mountain-climbs but at the very last moment, when all of her is on the bed but her haunches, she'll give it a HOP and up she comes. TOO CUTE. I'm enjoying the gawkiness of this age. (5 months)


Lola is close to 5 months, too. And she is the biggest gawky thing as well. My husband calls her the big, dumb, blonde. :uhoh: She is not dumb. She is smart as a whip. She just has these funny quirks about her. She still will sit there at the edge of the bed and bark in nervousness because she is worried that she can't get on the bed. She's a funny thing.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Holly has no problem getting on our bed.....and it is an elevated bed......I call her "One Hop Holly"


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie is 7 months old.. she can jump on and off just about everything in our home...but...our bed.... its high up and has drawers underneath them... for some reason she just wont try and jump up or off... All of us in the family have suv's that are pretty high up and she can get in and out of it..


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Our oldest,Amber, sometimes gets her back legs caught in the bed spread covering the bed. we keep one spot near the foot of the bed tucked in for her. Sam is so tall he just walks onto the bed,no jump needed.Jesse and Katie jump up with little or no trouble at all.
Shane


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Now that Samson is sleeping in our room, we've learned something about him.....

He can't/won't jump on the bed when my wife is home. But when she walks out the front door, for some reason, Samson just knows that he can get away with it....so straight up on the bed with me......


----------



## MaddyB (Dec 27, 2005)

Harvey..... ah we really should've renamed him pickle. He still won't come upstairs, which is possibly a good thing, and if he does get up there, he seems to think the bed is some kind of monster to bark at for eating him mum and dad. He then insists on being carried down the stairs (he's 9 months now far far too heavy) or sorta slides down them like a kid going head first down a slide (I always go backwards in front of him to catch him). He jumps up on the sofa, walks up other peoples stairs when we go visiting. It's strange how they'll do one thing but not another.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I've had several puupies that took a while before they could/would jump in bed. Some as old as seven or eight months. Just need to give it some time!


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm just now discovering the funny things about GR's. They do some of the funniest things that make you fall in love with them even more. 

We have hardwood floors throughout the house and in the evening when I'm on the couch the dogs will snuggle up with me. Lola, will only cuddle for a few minutes and then plops down by the couch on the floor and goes to sleep. I've noticed she does this a lot. She favors a hard floor over her dog bed, couch or human bed. I don't get it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie is the same way.. she will sit up on the couch for a few mins ..then she goes to the kitchen tile floor. and when its bed time she sleeps at the foot of the bed on the bed)with a fan blowing on her.... I have a rescue I have visiting for the weekend and he is the total opposite, wont leave you alone for 1 sec... always wanting to be rubbed or sitting on your lap all 75 pounds etc...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think the hardwood/tile floors are cooler. That is why they like them. It's hard to run around with a fur coat


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

MaddyB said:


> Harvey..... ah we really should've renamed him pickle. He still won't come upstairs, which is possibly a good thing, and if he does get up there, he seems to think the bed is some kind of monster to bark at for eating him mum and dad. He then insists on being carried down the stairs (he's 9 months now far far too heavy) or sorta slides down them like a kid going head first down a slide (I always go backwards in front of him to catch him). He jumps up on the sofa, walks up other peoples stairs when we go visiting. It's strange how they'll do one thing but not another.


hahaha! Our Sheltie's nickname is Pickle, my teen named him that "because he's always in a pickle!" When she's baby talking to him she snuggles him and says, "are you my pickle? yer just always in a pickle aren't you little pickle?" its cute, he loves the attention.
That's too cute he wont do stairs at your house!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> I think the hardwood/tile floors are cooler. That is why they like them. It's hard to run around with a fur coat


When we first got Samson, we were setting up pillows and blankets for him to sleep on, and he wouldn't. He just kept going for the tiled fireplace or kitchen floor......

I guess when you've got all that fluffy puppy fur, you don't need pillows anyway, because you've got pillow built in.....


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> I think the hardwood/tile floors are cooler. That is why they like them. It's hard to run around with a fur coat


Ohh yah, ours love the basement concrete after a nice long walk, they sprawl on their bellies all four feet splayed out. Ahhhhhh.....


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

> When we first got Samson, we were setting up pillows and blankets for him to sleep on, and he wouldn't. He just kept going for the tiled fireplace or kitchen floor......


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

That is so Lola. She does that all the time. I almost bought a new dog bed for her yesterday and then came to my senses, saying to myself that she doesn't even sleep on the one she has. And when she does want to cuddle up, she sleeps on the guest bed in the spare bedroom.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

So I guess we all agree? Its the cooler temps LOL. My doggie beds lie right in front of the wood stove. The "inside" dogs lay on them even when the stove is going full tilt. The outside dogs just walk around panting, and can't wait to get back in the cooler temps. They don't even like the heat in the kennel turned on until it's below 20 degrees.:wavey:


----------

